# And then there were two..



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

21 nannies/41 kids within 27 days. Phew..
I'm running only on coffee, adrenaline, and the Grace of God.

Two pregnant does left. Brook was due the 1st of February. We saw her visually bred. So maybe she didn't take or maybe she'll spit those kids out tonight. Holly is due tomorrow.

I'll try to remember to grab pictures tonight. My cell phone takes horribly fuzzy pictures so I will try to remember to bring my camera.

**Edited to add picture of Holly and Brook**


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! It sounds like you have been busy. Also, don’t forget to post cute pictures and the amount of buck and doe kids you got this year on the 2020 Kidding Tally! 
I’m hoping all goes well with your last two does! 
Congratulations again! (thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow you've had your full! Congratulations on all your new additions


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very busy! Good luck with the last 2


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

At 4 a.m. this morning Brook gave birth to one healthy kid! Standing in minutes. Now all we are waiting on is Holly! I think she might go sometime tonight/in the am, so I'm about to go feed these bottle babies and lie down for a nap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats and good luck on the last one.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

JearDOE Ranch said:


> At 4 a.m. this morning Brook gave birth to one healthy kid! Standing in minutes. Now all we are waiting on is Holly! I think she might go sometime tonight/in the am, so I'm about to go feed these bottle babies and lie down for a nap!
> View attachment 171559


Awww! Congratulations! 
Don't forget to share that adorable kid on the 2020 kidding tally!
Congratulations, and enjoy your hard-earned nap!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

From what Ive seen. You have done a GREAT Job with ALL your Does. And you babies are proof! Get some rest...then post all those cute little faces for us! And....maybe yours too....(rofl)


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.

Cute.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> From what Ive seen. You have done a GREAT Job with ALL your Does. And you babies are proof! Get some rest...then post all those cute little faces for us! And....maybe yours too....(rofl)


Thank you. Even though we are two years in, I still feel so inadequate. We came into raising goats knowing practically nothing about them. That compliment means a lot to me.

I'll get a picture up as soon as I sleep these under eye bags away. Ha ha. Husband caught me resting in the hay bales last week, exclaiming "now that's a picture!" but I don't think he captured it. I'll have to ask.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Holly kidded out at 11 pm last night and we are done! Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

The faces at Jeardoe Ranch. Myself. The one with the cattle was taken just a week ago. I had forgotten about it. I've been on auto pilot for a few weeks now. ha ha!! Me showing my first bottle baby at a show. He's also my avatar. He is the second goat kid born on our ranch and we knew so little and made many mistakes- his mom didn't dilate, so she had a C-section. He didn't get his feet under him for a week (probably selenium deficiency). By the time he was strong enough to stand, him mom would not take him back. Look at me rambling. There is more to his story, but long story short, he is my favorite. He is 1 1/2 years now and we have some of his kids hit the ground this season. Okay, moving on... my wonderful husband who loves the goats probably a little too much if there is such a thing. And my father in law who likes to step in and help.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome story! Beautiful kidds! You did it...Survived the Doe Code! 
Wheres the pic if you asleep on the hay bales?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! The babies are adorable and they look healthy and happy! I’m glad everything went well and I hope you enjoyed your well-deserved nap. Goats can be tough when it comes to watching for signs of labor and such, but it’s TOTALLY WORTH IT in the end. Congrats!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

@Moers kiko boars, I asked my husband if he took a picture of me resting on the hay bales, and alas, no. He had just walked up to me that day and commented "now there's your picture!" I had been out taking pictures of him and of the goats the day before.

I feel so out of touch, what is the "doe code"?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here you go, scroll down the the video. 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/a-does-secret-code-of-honor.158968/


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's the original from 2008
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

:great:


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh that is awesome! thanks!


----------

